# Westborough Federal Agent (DSS)/Marine - Funeral Arrangements



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

*
WESTBOROUGH- *Stephen Eric Sullivan, 40, a Diplomatic Security Special Agent, formerly of Westborough, died September 19, 2005 in the line of duty while serving on a protective detail in Mosul, Iraq.

Born on May 17, 1965 in Marlboro, he was the son of Robert I. and Diane I. (Ogar) Sullivan of Westborough and was a 1983 graduate of Westborough High School where he played on the football team.

Following graduation he joined the U.S. Marine Corps, serving as a Field Radio Operator. After his service in the Marines he worked with the Devereux Foundation in Rutland as a residential advisor to children with special needs. In 1992 he earned a Bachelors degree in criminal justice from Westfield State College. In 1993 he joined the U.S. Navy as a Hospital Corpsman, and became a nationally registered emergency medical technician. He served as Administrative Assistant to the Chairman of the Internal Medicine Department of the Naval Medical Center, San Diego.

Following his honorable service in the Navy, he was a Standards Officer at the San Diego Job Corps Center, again working with at-risk youth, and as a part time employee of the Pepsi Bottling Group while he earned a Masters degree in Forensic Science from National University in La Jolla.

In 2002 he joined the Diplomatic Security serving in the Miami office. He was then posted to Kabul, Afghanistan in 2004, serving as an Assistant Regional Security Officer. Following his service in Kabul, he volunteered to go to Iraq as an Assistant Regional Security Officer in 2005 and was permanently assigned to Baghdad.

Stephen was a decorated officer within the Department of State. He received the Meritorious Honor Award in April 2005; the Extra Mile Award, March 2004 for piecing together the trail of two career crinminals across six states and supervising an operation plan among 17 law enforcement agencies which led to the successful apprehension of both criminals. He also was given a 2002 Tactical Award in Basic Special Agent Class 66.

He enjoyed scuba diving, was an avid photographer and ran the Miami Marathon.

In addition to his parents, he is survived by two sisters, Erin Marie Sullivan of Waltham, Shauna Grace Oliveri and her husband, Joseph of Hopedale, two nephews, Nicholas and Michael and many aunts, uncles and cousins.

His funeral Mass will be celebrated on Friday, Sept. 30 at 11:30 A.M. in St. Luke the Evangelist Church, 70 West Main St., Westborough. Burial, with full military honors, will follow in St. Luke's Cemetery.

Calling hours at the Rand-Harper-Pickering Westborough Funeral Home, 62 West Main St., are Thursday, Sept. 29 from 5 to 8 P.M.

In lieu of flowers, donations in his memory may be made to the USO Always Home Friends, PO Box 96860, Washington, DC 20077-7677.


----------

